# new siggie



## Chotaz (Apr 17, 2009)

Heres the original render:






and what i did with it:






what do you guys thiink?


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 17, 2009)

I don't wan't to ruin your mood, but it will be deleted by the staff: first, its too big (max size 500x150 pixels) and second the max size of ava+sig is 80kb or something
Stupid, I know, but I don't make the rules here  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But still, well done


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 17, 2009)

If you resized it and saved it as a jpeg you could use it.


----------



## Orangegamer (Apr 17, 2009)

it doesn't matter how big the files are if your posting a photo
but if your going to put it as a avatar/sig then it matters
tj_cool u may have gotten confused with the rules
lol
its alright though i got ur back dawg!
woof woof!
lol


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 17, 2009)

It WAS in his sig only he deleted it
And even if it can be larger than 80kb, it cannot bet over 500x150 size


----------

